# ضحية



## Haroon

مرحبا:
هل يجوز استخدام فعل مذكر أو صفة تذكير مع كلمة ضحية؟
فمثلا لو الحديث عن شاب معرض للقتل
هل يمكن أن نقول وأتي الضحية التالي صغير السن؟


----------



## Mahaodeh

أظن أنه يمكن هذا. أبني كلامي على القرآن حيث في سورة آل عمران: يَا مَرْيَمُ إِنَّ اللَّهَ يُبَشِّرُكِ بِكَلِمَةٍ مِّنْهُ اسْمُهُ الْمَسِيحُ عِيسَى ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ 
أظن، والله أعلم، أن هذه مثل تلك


----------

